# My first hand cut Dovetails



## Viorato831 (Dec 28, 2011)

I Been practicing hand cutting dovetails attached are my first tries not perfect but I'm getting there Ha! The 2x4 one is not finished yet One thing I'm having trouble with is measuring the pins I probably need a divider to get same size pins or any other way I can measure them without a divider?


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Way to go man enjoy it


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

You need to follow billy de thread, hand cut dovetails for new guys.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks great! I'm loving this recent surge of hand cut dovetails here!!!

Keep up the great work!

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## EWerner (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice job. Hand cut dovetails (machine cut for that matter) pins don't have to be all the same size. That is what makes hand cutting dovetails interesting as your imagination is your guide.

I like the small dovetail box holding the ruler and other small items. Nice.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Viorato831 said:


> I Been practicing hand cutting dovetails attached are my first tries not perfect but I'm getting there Ha! The 2x4 one is not finished yet One thing I'm having trouble with is measuring the pins I probably need a divider to get same size pins or any other way I can measure them without a divider?
> 
> View attachment 38619


I really like the look of the 2x4 dovetails with the sanded edges......
We always see them sanded flush. Very cool......


----------

